# East Fork, Caesar's Creek Lake, and Rocky Fork Lake Crappie Fishing



## ryanhipsher (Nov 28, 2008)

Well, I started out Friday (3-6) to East Fork Lake. I launched my boat on the dam side, the water was fairly clear. I ended up with 16 crappie, I had 3 that were over 12 inches(whites). I went above the no wake zone, it was a mud hole but warmer water. I fished around a little bit, and decided to go back to clear water. The temp. was around 39 degrees. Saturday (3-7) I went to Caesar's Creek Lake. I was on the water by 8am, I fished until 4pm. I ended up with 38. I had 4 over 12 inches. The water temp. was 40 degrees. Fish were around 16-18 ft. deep. There was a 30 mph wind which made it a hard day of fishing. I consider myself lucky to catch what I did. Sunday (3-8) I left out to go to Rocky Fork Lake around 7am. I caught well over 100 crappie, we kept 67. Water temp. was 48 degrees. We fished in a 30 mph wind again. We had to leave the lake around 3pm due to the trolling motor batteries going dead.(because of the previous 2 days on the water, not a full charge.) Monday (3-9) I went back to Caesar's Creek today. The water temp. is up to 43 degrees. I ended up with 24. Overall out of the last 3 days on the lake today was a great day to be on the water. You can view pictures of all the fish caught from Saturday until today on my website. (Friday I had camera issues. Sorry!) just GOOGLE Ryan Hipsher, and click "See you on the water". Feel free to join my site, and sign my guestbook. And make sure you vote on your favorite catch! If you have any questions or comments feel free to call or email me. (contact info is on my site) SEE YOU ON THE WATER! Be sure to listen to the Rebel 105.9 with Wild Walley and Shaun Higgins during the morning show!


----------



## SouthernOhioElite (Jan 27, 2009)

What did all the crappie come off of in Rocky Fork?


----------



## jig head (Jun 13, 2006)

Son, you have been tearing them up! I love your web page and hope to be in a few of them pictures soon. Sorry I could'nt meet you at the lake this afternoon but you would have been ready to leave when I got there. I will see you on the lake this week. Look for the blue ProCraft slinging the eyes in the boat!

CB


----------



## CrewCabMax (Jun 2, 2008)

Thats crazy! Got room on your boat?!


----------

